# BowTech Allegiance Draw Weight Increases



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Sorry Bud, not sure I understand your question....as you have 65# I assume you have 60-70 # limbs...can you not mearly loosen off the two side limb bolts then tighten the main limb bolt to increase the lbs...???


----------



## hairbear21 (Aug 26, 2005)

Yeah, it's a 60-70lb bow. That's what I'm thinking, but there are two bolts for each limb, and I've never messed with locking limbs before, so I don't want to mess something up.


----------



## eugene1e® (Sep 24, 2005)

Loosen the four side screws and tighten the limb bolts tell you get the weight you want


----------



## hairbear21 (Aug 26, 2005)

That's all I needed to know, thanks!


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

hairbear21 said:


> That's all I needed to know, thanks!


Check your tiller and make sure it is even when done.


----------



## MN Doe Hunter (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey here's a question, what do those side bolts do? I had the shop set mine at 60 when I got it and I haven't bothered touching it. But I have wondered what those side bolts do.


----------



## eugene1e® (Sep 24, 2005)

They keep the pocket from moving


----------

